# FIBA 2007 Tournament of the Americas Aug 22nd-Sept 2nd



## Diable

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sub-head-WHITE bgColor=#021836 colSpan=5>Preliminary Round ​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=text-italicsRED bgColor=#cccccc colSpan=5>Wednesday, August 22</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>*POOL A*</TD><TD width="27%"></TD><TD width="12%">*POOL B*</TD><TD width="41%"></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>12:30 p.m. </TD><TD width="27%">Uruguay - Panama</TD><TD width="12%">5:30 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Canada - Brazil</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>3:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Puerto Rico - Mexico</TD><TD width="12%">8:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">USA - Venezuela</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5></TD></TR><TR><TD class=text-italicsRED bgColor=#cccccc colSpan=5>Thursday, August 23</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>*POOL A*</TD><TD width="27%"></TD><TD width="12%">*POOL B*</TD><TD width="41%"></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>12:30 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Argentina - Uruguay</TD><TD width="12%">3:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Venezuela - Canada</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>5:30 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Panama - Puerto Rico</TD><TD width="12%">8:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Virgin Islands - USA</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5></TD></TR><TR><TD class=text-italicsRED bgColor=#cccccc colSpan=5>Friday, August 24</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>*POOL A*</TD><TD width="27%"></TD><TD width="12%">*POOL B*</TD><TD width="41%"></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>12:30 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Mexico - Panama</TD><TD width="12%">3:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Canada - Virgin Islands</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>5:30 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Puerto Rico - Argentina</TD><TD width="12%">8:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Brazil - Venezuela</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5></TD></TR><TR><TD class=text-italicsRED bgColor=#cccccc colSpan=5>Saturday, August 25</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>*POOL A*</TD><TD width="27%"></TD><TD width="12%">*POOL B*</TD><TD width="41%"></TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>5:30 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Uruguay - Puerto Rico</TD><TD width="12%">12:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">USA - Canada</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>8:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Argentina - Mexico</TD><TD width="12%">3:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Virgin Islands - Brazil</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5></TD></TR><TR><TD class=text-italicsRED bgColor=#cccccc colSpan=5>Sunday, August 26</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>*POOL A*</TD><TD width="27%"></TD><TD width="12%">*POOL B*</TD><TD width="41%"></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>3:30 p.m</TD><TD width="27%">Mexico - Uruguay</TD><TD width="12%">1:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Venezuela - Virgin Islands</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>9:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="27%">Panama - Argentina</TD><TD width="12%">6:00 p.m.</TD><TD width="41%">Brazil - USA
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*ESPN
Date Game Network Time
Preliminary Round
*Wednesday, Aug. 22 USA - Venezuela ESPN Classic, ESPN360 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 23 USA - Venezuela ESPN2 1:00 a.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 23 USA - U.S. Virgin Islands ESPN Classic, ESPN360 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Friday, Aug. 24 USA - U.S. Virgin Islands ESPN2 2:00 a.m. (EDT)
Saturday, Aug. 25 USA - Canada ESPN2, ESPN360 3:00 p.m. (EDT)
Sunday, Aug. 26 USA - Brazil ESPN2, ESPN360 9:00 p.m. (EDT)
*Second Round
*Monday, Aug. 27 USA - TBD ESPN2, ESPN360 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Tuesday, Aug. 28 USA - TBD ESPN2, ESPN360 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Wednesday, Aug. 29 USA - TBD ESPN2, ESPN360 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 30 USA - TBD ESPN2, ESPN360 12:00 p.m. (EDT)
*Semifinals
*Sunday, Sept. 1 Semifinal #1 ESPN360 4:00 p.m. (EDT)
Semifinal #1 ESPN Classic 6:00 p.m. (EDT)
Sunday, Sept. 1 Semifinal #2 ESPN Classic, ESPN360 7:00 p.m. (EDT)
Semifinal #2 ESPN2 10:30 p.m. (EDT)
*FSN
Date Game Time
Preliminary Round
*Wednesday, Aug. 22 Canada - Brazil 8:30 p.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 23 Argentina - Uruguay 3:30 p.m. (EDT)
Friday, Aug. 24 Brazil - Venezuela 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Saturday, Aug. 25 Virgin Islands - Brazil 6:00 p.m. (EDT)
Saturday, Aug. 25 Argentina - Mexico 11:00 p.m. (EDT)
Sunday, Aug. 26 Panama - Argentina 12:00 p.m. (EDT)
*Second Round
*Monday, Aug. 27 TBD - TBD 8:30 p.m. (EDT)
Tuesday, Aug. 28 TBD - TBD 6:00 p.m. (EDT)
Wednesday, Aug. 29 TBD - TBD 3:30 p.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 30 TBD - TBD 7:00 p.m. (EDT)
*Finals
*Sunday, Sept. 2 Bronze Medal Game 4:00 p.m. (EDT)
Sunday, Sept. 2 Gold Medal Game 7:00 p.m. (EDT)
* 
NBA TV
Date Game Time
Preliminary Round
*Wednesday, Aug. 22 Uruguay vs. Panama 3:30 p.m. (EDT)
Wednesday, Aug. 22 Puerto Rico vs. Mexico 6:00 p.m. (EDT)
Wednesday, Aug. 22 Canada vs. Brazil 8:30 p.m. (EDT)*
Thursday, Aug. 23 USA vs. Venezuela 1:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 22)
Thursday, Aug. 23 USA vs. Venezuela 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 22)
Thursday, Aug. 23 Argentina vs. Uruguay 3:30 p.m. (EDT)*
Thursday, Aug. 23 Venezuela vs. Canada 6:00 p.m. (EDT)
Friday, Aug. 24 Panama vs. Puerto Rico 1:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 23)
Friday, Aug. 24 USA vs. Virgin Islands 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 23)
Friday, Aug. 24 Mexico vs. Panama 3:30 p.m. (EDT)
Friday, Aug. 24 Brazil vs. Venezuela 11:00 p.m. (EDT)*
Saturday, Aug. 25 Canada vs. Virgin Islands 1:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 24)
Saturday, Aug. 25 Puerto Rico vs. Argentina 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 24)
Saturday, Aug. 25 Virginia Islands vs. Brazil 6:00 p.m. (EDT)*
Sunday, Aug. 26 Uruguay vs. Puerto Rico 1:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 25)
Sunday, Aug. 26 Argentina vs. Mexico 10:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 25)
Sunday, Aug. 26 USA vs. Canada 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 25)
Sunday, Aug. 26 Venezuela vs. Virgin Islands 4:00 p.m. (EDT)
Sunday, Aug. 26 Mexico vs. Uruguay 6:30 p.m. (EDT)
Sunday, Aug. 26 Panama vs. Argentina 12:00 a.m. (EDT)*
Monday, Aug. 27 USA vs. Brazil 2:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 26)
Monday, Aug. 27 USA vs. Brazil 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 26)
*Second Round
*Monday, Aug. 27 TBD vs. TBD 3:30 p.m. EDT
Tuesday, Aug. 28 TBD vs. TBD 1:00 a.m. (EDT)** (game played on Aug. 27)
Tuesday, Aug. 28 TBD vs. TBD 10:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 27)
Tuesday, Aug. 28 USA vs. TBD 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug 27)
Tuesday, Aug. 28 TBD vs. TBD 3:30 p.m. (EDT)
Tuesday, Aug. 28 TBD vs. TBD 6:00 p.m. (EDT)*
Tuesday, Aug. 28 TBD vs. TBD 8:30 p.m. (EDT)
Wednesday, Aug. 29 USA vs. TBD 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 28)
Wednesday, Aug. 29 TBD vs. TBD 3:30 p.m. (EDT)*
Wednesday, Aug. 29 TBD vs. TBD 6:00 p.m. (EDT)
Wednesday, Aug. 29 TBD vs. TBD 8:30 p.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 30 USA vs. TBD 1:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 29)
Thursday, Aug. 30 USA vs. TBD 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 29)
Thursday, Aug. 30 TBD vs. TBD 4:30 p.m.(EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 30 TBD vs. TBD 7:00 p.m. (EDT)
Thursday, Aug. 30 TBD vs. TBD 9:30 p.m.(EDT)*
Friday, Aug. 31 USA vs. TBD 2:00 a.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 30)
Friday, Aug. 31 USA vs. TBD 12:00 p.m. (EDT)# (game played on Aug. 30)
*Semifinals
*Saturday, Sept. 1 TBD vs. TBD 11:00 p.m. (EDT)#
Saturday, Sept. 1 TBD vs. TBD 1:00 a.m. (EDT)#
*Finals
*Sunday, Sept. 2 Bronze Medal 4 p.m. (EDT)*
Sunday, Sept. 2 Gold Medal 7 p.m. (EDT)*
* Simulcast Live on FSN ** Taped Delay from FSN # Replay of ESPN Telecast


----------



## Diable

Uruguay comed back from 14 down to beat Panama in OT.Very entertaining game.


> Esteban Batista scored 26 points, including the basket that forced overtime with under two seconds left in regulation, and Uruguay rallied to beat Panama 88-84 Wednesday in the opening game of the FIBA Americas tournament.
> Batista, who played 70 games for the Atlanta Hawks over the last two seasons, also grabbed 19 rebounds. His basket with 1:54 left in overtime gave Uruguay the lead for good at 81-79.
> Nicolas Mazzarino added 25 points for Uruguay, which erased a 15-point deficit thanks to woeful Panama shooting. Panama missed 16 of 19 3-pointers and was 17-of-36 at the foul line.
> Jaime Lloreda scored 21 points, but Panama couldn't hold on after the former LSU forward fouled out with a little more than 5 minutes remaining in regulation. Danilo Pinnock, who played at George Washington, had 16 points.


<!--startclickprintexclude-->I'm very surprised by how great Mexico has looked in the first half against puerto rico.PR has at least 16 turnovers and Mexico is up by 12 at the half.You would think that PR's backcourt would be doing a much better job of taking care of the ball with Arroyo and Ayuso.PR is a very well regarded team internationally and I have honestly never heard any mention of Mexico and basketball.


----------



## Diophantos

Throw it down big Esteban! Another guy who hasn't (yet) gotten it together in the NBA but who kills for his national team.


----------



## Diable

I'm pretty much shocked by this result.I assumed that Puerto Rico would win this game easily,but they have looked horrible and Mexico has looked terrific.I didn't know that Nolan Richardson was coaching Mexico,but he's apparently done a terrific job.

DUE TO THE OVERTIME in the first game start times for games three and four shall be delayed by approximately 22 minutes.I estimate the Canada-Brazil game will tip at 8:52


----------



## Diable

I guess they aren't going to run the full half hour between games,Probably don't want to screw up the start time for the USA game.


----------



## TM

Diable said:


> I didn't know that Nolan Richardson was coaching Mexico


This was from yesterday I think (ESPN.com)

Richardson gets a second chance with Mexico

According to another article I read, he coached the Dominican Republic prior to coaching Mexico and apparently did a very, very good job with them. He got them playin a little more uptempo to the point where they were actually competitive.


----------



## TM

Barbosa with 18 already in the first half for Brazil. :laugh: He's going to torch teams in this tournament.

And that is now the SECOND TIME this schmuck Fox Sports announcer has attributed a John Wooden saying to Bill Walton. Idiot.


----------



## TM

Looks like missed FT's will kill this team too... isn't that 2/7 halfway through the first quarter. :sad:


----------



## Diable

Two fouls on Kobe...The way he's been bumping and reaching in he could have gotten it sooner,but it's really hard to tell what the FIBA refs will allow if you don't test them to see if they will let you mug and molest the other guy or not


----------



## TM

FIBA officials are idiots. Venezuela's first 3 pointer - the guy had both feet half way over the line... Kobe's bumping and smacking his man on every play... THat goaltending call on Lebron was bogus... Traveling calls are hit and miss. This is why I hate international basketball.

US still shooting WAY too many 3's


----------



## Diable

Not much interest left in this game


----------



## Diable

Boxscores
USA 112 Venezuela 69
Mexico 100 Puerto Rico 89
Brazil 75 Canada 67
Uruguay 88 Panama 84 (OT)​


----------



## UD40

Canada could've won that game once Splitter & Nene fouled out. They just got sloppy and Barbosa was just too much for Canada to even try to slow down.


----------



## BigMac

i just wish NAsh and Magloire was on the team.


----------



## BigMac

do you guys worry that team USA is kind of small. The only big they have is Amare, Howard and Chandler.


----------



## TM

You want big guys to rebound or do you want guys that can shoot from further away than 10'? Because, you can't have both. We don't have those kinds of players in the US. I had to scratch my head the first time I heard someone say this. They're wanting big guys to rebound, but remember last time we had those kinds of players on our roster _(see Sydney)_ - those same people were screaming, "We need big men that can shoot from outside like the Europeans!" Then they say, "Look in the NBA, there's plenty of big men that can shoot from outside." Ya, check were those players are from. I bet you money that 95+% of them aren't from the US.

Mike Miller - 6'8"
Tayshaun Prince - 6'9"
Lebron James - 6'8"
Carmelo Anthony - 6'8"

And out guards aren't small either:
Jason Kidd 6'4"
Chauncey Billups 6'3"

So no, I'm not buying the "We're too small" junk. We should have equal height or even a mismatch with 4-5 positions at all times. If we come up short in the rebounding department, it's because they're not working hard enough, not because they're short.

And whoever said Steve Nash needs to play for Canada is nuts. The guy has a hard enough time playing 82 + the playoffs. The last thing he needs is another 10+ games and extra practices in the offseason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Any thoughts on Team USA last night? Jason Kidd is going to make an amazing difference. A big laugh to the people who pointed at his faulty jumpshot as a reason for lack of success he would have in FIBA. I'm also aware that Venezuela did not play zone at all. Contrary to what a lot of people seem to think, the sole key to beating the zone is not to bury outside shots. It certainly helps, but you like to see the offense get the ball not to far outside of the FT line area and penetrate the zone from there. What better player to help accomplish that than Kidd? Good grisp, off the cut passes were non-existent last time around. Now USA has a real floor general. I realize that the trapezoidal lane and difference in rules complicates thing, but the same methods still apply. I thought Kobe fit in well and showed he will be just fine playing team basketball with such talent around him. As long as he makes quick decisions and doesn't stall out the offense trying to be a playmaker. I'm excited for this time so far.


----------



## TM

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm also aware that Venezuela did not play zone at all.


They played a little in the first/second quarter. They're too small. Someone threw a lob right over top of them. Unfortauntely, the dunk was missed.  Mike Miller and Michael Redd his a couple threes so it Venezuela came out of it pretty quickly.



> Contrary to what a lot of people seem to think, the sole key to beating the zone is not to bury outside shots.


Precisely. So why do we keep heaving threes?



> I thought Kobe fit in well and showed he will be just fine playing team basketball with such talent around him. As long as he makes quick decisions and doesn't stall out the offense trying to be a playmaker. I'm excited for this time so far.


There was a significant drop off, IMO, when Kobe went out of the game with his second foul. Although, I believe Kidd soon followed so I'm sure that had something to do with the drop. I really liked the starting five. It was mad substituting after Kobe went out so I can't really give you any realy opinion on the groups that were on the court at the same time.

Oh, and I laughed at the addition of Mike Miller to this team, but he's already one of my favorites.


----------



## Diable

Puerto Rico is apparently on it's way to an easy win over Panama.According to Fiba's gamecast it's 95-60 with 4:22 left in the fourth quarter
Argentina 90-Uruguay 69 Boxscore
Canada 80-Venezuela 73 Boxscore


----------



## Diable

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/5</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Mexico
Panama </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>90
95</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130></TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Canada 
Virgin Islands </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>93
83</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130></TD></TR><TR class=highlight onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Puerto Rico
Argentina </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>75
87</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

<TABLE class=smallResults id=lmc_270_lateResu_tab_1 cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">BRA vs VEN </TD><TD align=right>101-75 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

Wow the Virgin islands had a 12 point lead over Brazil when I turned the channel to NBATV.I assumed that this game would have little interest,but right now the Virgin Islands are up 48-41...They really screwed up to give away four points to end the half too.First they committed a stupid foul while Brazil was killing clock and then they turned the ball over and gave up a layup with no time in the half.Easily could have gone in the locker room up 11.


----------



## Tooeasy

this cuthbert victor guy is absolutely everywhere. Game is 87-84 brazil right now, very competitive.


----------



## Diable

93-89 Brazil wins and goes 3-0.If the virgin islands hadn't had such a terrible lapse in the last ten seconds of the first half they might have had an oppurtunity to win this game...But most likely Brazil just lost focus assuming that this would be an easy win.

Playing the fourth game in five days has to hurt Brazil a lot more than it hurts the USA.It really would have been much better for them if they could have coasted in this game and rested their key contributors a lot in this game.


----------



## DuMa

puerto rico is losing to uruguay. puerto rico has been a disappointment


----------



## Diable

The Virgin Islands are eliminated from Group B,but I am not sure how the ties are broken.Panama is likely to finish group play 1-3 tied with Mexico for last in Group A.Panama beat Mexico head to head so they'd advance if that's the first tiebreaker.However the FIBA group standing show points scored for and against prominently...If that's the first tiebreaker than Panama needs to win since their differential is already -40 and Uruguay's final differential is -24
<TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first>4.</TD><TD>MEX</TD><TD>83-104 </TD><TD>100-89 </TD><TD>26.08 </TD><TD class=nodata> </TD><TD>90-95 </TD><TD class=separated>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD class=separated>*273*</TD><TD>*288*</TD><TD class=separatedLast colSpan=2>4</TD></TR><TR class=highlight onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first>5.</TD><TD>PAN</TD><TD>26.08 </TD><TD>67-108 </TD><TD>84-88 </TD><TD>95-90 </TD><TD class=nodata> </TD><TD class=separated>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD class=separated>*246*</TD><TD>*286*</TD><TD class=separatedLast colSpan=2>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

This is my best guess at tomorrow's schedule and tv assuming that Argentina beat Panama in what is currently a 4 point game late in the third quarter(it's live on NBATV).If Panama should win then they would replace either Mexico or Puerto Rico and Argentina and Uruguay would swap partners.I don't care to think about it too hard.

Canada vs Uruguay 3:30 NBATV
Argentina vs Venezuela 6PM ET(no tv?)
Brazil vs Mexico 8:30 ET FSN
USA vs Puerto Rico 11PM ET ESPN2


----------



## Diable

Panama is up 63-59 at the end of three quarters.Gary Forbes has really looked good for Panama in this quarter


----------



## Diable

Okay Puerto Rico would be eliminated if the Argentines lost this game and the USA would probably play Mexico tomorrow at 11PM Eastern.
Right now Panama is up 74-68 with under five minutes remaining.


----------



## Diable

Panama had this one in the bag up 9 with two and a half minutes left in the game,but they couldn't take care of the ball.They had a chance to win at the end of regulation,but now it's going to OT.


----------



## Diable

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=3>*QUARTER FINAL ROUND*</TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







27 August 2007</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/1</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Uruguay
Canada
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35> 3:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina
Venezuela
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>6:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>No TV?</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Brazil
Puerto Rico
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>8:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>FSN</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/4</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>USA
Mexico
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>11:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>ESPN2</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







28 August 2007</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Canada
Argentina
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>3:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/5</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Venezuela
Uruguay
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>6:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV,FSN</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Mexico
Brazil
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>8:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Puerto Rico
USA
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>11:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>ESPN2</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







29 August 2007</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Canada
Mexico
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>3:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV,FSN</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/10</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Venezuela
Puerto Rico
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>6:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/11</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina
Brazil
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>8:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/12</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Uruguay
USA
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>11:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>ESPN2</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







30 August 2007</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/13</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Mexico
Venezuela
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>4:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/14</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Brazil
Uruguay
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35> 7:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/15</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Puerto Rico
Canada
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35> 9:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>NBATV,FSN</TD></TR><TR class=highlight onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>X/16</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>USA
Argentina
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>12:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>ESPN2</TD></TR></TBODY><TFOOT><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR></TFOOT></TABLE> 
I believe this to be accurate,but I would not bet my life on it.Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Diable

Brazil has really played poorly tonight.On the other hand Puerto Rico has finally put in the sort of effort people might have expected of them all along.They lead by 18 with 6:12 left and Brazil calls a TO.
Here are the Group X standings.Someone can correct me if I am wrong,but it looks to me as though the preleminary round games against the two teams which were eliminated do not count.Since they aren't in Group X this would make sense.At the end of Second Phase play the top four teams shall play sudden death semifinals.The winners of those semifinal games will both receive automatic bids to the Beijing Olympics.The teams that finish 3rd,4th and 5th will get into the pre-Olympic qualifying tournament.
<TABLE class=smallResults id=lmc_272_grouStan_tab_0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left colSpan=2 height=22>*TEAM*</TD><TD align=middle width=40>*W/L*</TD><TD align=middle width=20>*P*</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD class=separatingLine colSpan=4 height=1>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>1. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Argentina</TD><TD align=middle width=40>4/0</TD><TD align=middle width=20>8</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>2. </TD><TD align=left width=90>USA</TD><TD align=middle width=40>3/0</TD><TD align=middle width=20>6</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>3. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Uruguay</TD><TD align=middle width=40>2/2</TD><TD align=middle width=20>6</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>4. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Canada</TD><TD align=middle width=40>2/2</TD><TD align=middle width=20>6</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>5. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Brazil</TD><TD align=middle width=40>2/1</TD><TD align=middle width=20>5</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>6. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Mexico</TD><TD align=middle width=40>1/2</TD><TD align=middle width=20>4</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>7. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Venezuela</TD><TD align=middle width=40>0/4</TD><TD align=middle width=20>4</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>8. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Puerto Rico</TD><TD align=middle width=40>0/3</TD><TD align=middle width=20>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

*Group X standings after completion of Monday's games*​<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=51><COL width=51><COL width=51><COL width=35><COL width=27><COL width=40><TR vAlign=top><TH width="20%">


</TH><TH width="20%">Wins

</TH><TH width="20%">losses

</TH><TH width="14%">For 

</TH><TH width="11%">Against

</TH><TH width="16%">Points

</TH></TR><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">USA​

</TD><TD width="20%">4​

</TD><TD width="20%">0​

</TD><TD width="14%">465​

</TD><TD width="11%">308​

</TD><TD width="16%">8​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Argentina​

</TD><TD width="20%">4​

</TD><TD width="20%">0​

</TD><TD width="14%">379​

</TD><TD width="11%">290​

</TD><TD width="16%">8​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Uruguay​

</TD><TD width="20%">2​

</TD><TD width="20%">2​

</TD><TD width="14%">330​

</TD><TD width="11%">346​

</TD><TD width="16%">6​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Brazil​

</TD><TD width="20%">2​

</TD><TD width="20%">2​

</TD><TD width="14%">327​

</TD><TD width="11%">352​

</TD><TD width="16%">6​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Canada​

</TD><TD width="20%">2​

</TD><TD width="20%">2​

</TD><TD width="14%">305​

</TD><TD width="11%">349​

</TD><TD width="16%">6​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Puerto Rico​

</TD><TD width="20%">1​

</TD><TD width="20%">3​

</TD><TD width="14%">340​

</TD><TD width="11%">344​

</TD><TD width="16%">5​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Mexico​

</TD><TD width="20%">0​

</TD><TD width="20%">4​

</TD><TD width="14%">265​

</TD><TD width="11%">284​

</TD><TD width="16%">4​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="20%">Venezuela​

</TD><TD width="20%">0​

</TD><TD width="20%">4​

</TD><TD width="14%">280​

</TD><TD width="11%">391​

</TD><TD width="16%">4​

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## gi0rdun

I can't watch the recap against Mexico


----------



## Diable

Uruguay is really screwing themselves right now.They were tied at 25 at the end of one and now Venezuela is up 51-35 at halftime.Winning this game would put them in pretty decent shape to make the qualifying tournament.If they lose they are 2-3 with their remaining games against USA tomorrow and Brazil on friday.

Conversely a Venezuela win would be huge for the other teams hoping just to make the preOlympic tourney.It would give Canada an excellent oppurtunity to make the semifinals since they have two very winnable games remaining against Puerto Rico and Mexico.If they could manage to find the other side of the bracket from the USA Canada could even hope to qualify for the Olympics.I don't see any reason why they couldn't beat Argentina or Brazil if everything went their way.


----------



## Diable

This is a real catastrophe for Uruguay.Their fans will undoubtedly be very upset that the critical play in this game was obviously illegal.They scratched back to within one and Venezuela was inbounding under their own basket.The inbounder bounced the ball off the back of a defender and touched it while his right foot was clearly out of bounds then scored an uncontested layup to stretch the lead to three.


----------



## Diable

Updated Group X standings.At the end of second phase play the top four teams go on to sudden death semifinals.The winners of the semifinals each receive automatic bids to the Beijing Olympics.Those teams which finish 3rd,4th and 5th all receive invitations to the Pre-Olympic Qualifying tournament where three more Olympic bids will be at stake.<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=64><COL width=64><COL width=64><COL width=64><THEAD><TR vAlign=top><TH width="25%">team​

</TH><TH width="25%">wins​

</TH><TH width="25%">losses​

</TH><TH width="25%">points​

</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">USA​

</TD><TD width="25%">5​

</TD><TD width="25%">0​

</TD><TD width="25%">10​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Argentina​

</TD><TD width="25%">5​

</TD><TD width="25%">0​

</TD><TD width="25%">10​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Brazil​

</TD><TD width="25%">3​

</TD><TD width="25%">2​

</TD><TD width="25%">8​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Uruguay​

</TD><TD width="25%">2​

</TD><TD width="25%">3​

</TD><TD width="25%">7​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Canada​

</TD><TD width="25%">2​

</TD><TD width="25%">3​

</TD><TD width="25%">7​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Mexico​

</TD><TD width="25%">1​

</TD><TD width="25%">4​

</TD><TD width="25%">6​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Venezuela​

</TD><TD width="25%">1​

</TD><TD width="25%">4​

</TD><TD width="25%">6​

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="25%">Puerto Rico​

</TD><TD width="25%">1​

</TD><TD width="25%">4​

</TD><TD width="25%">6​

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

I can't believe there aren't more people at the Argentina-Brazil game.I can understand why there's so little interest in the games without much significance or starpower,but in theory this should be an interesting and exciting contest.

I certainly can't figure out FIBA refs any more than usual.There have been a couple that are very difficult to figure out early in this one.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Diable said:


> Uruguay is really screwing themselves right now.They were tied at 25 at the end of one and now Venezuela is up 51-35 at halftime.Winning this game would put them in pretty decent shape to make the qualifying tournament.If they lose they are 2-3 with their remaining games against USA tomorrow and Brazil on friday.
> 
> Conversely a Venezuela win would be huge for the other teams hoping just to make the preOlympic tourney.It would give Canada an excellent oppurtunity to make the semifinals since they have two very winnable games remaining against Puerto Rico and Mexico.If they could manage to find the other side of the bracket from the USA Canada could even hope to qualify for the Olympics.I don't see any reason why they couldn't beat Argentina or Brazil if everything went their way.


We could beat Brazil, not Argentina though, maybe if we had Nash. Still I'm looking at the next qualifying tournament where we should be able to qualify for the Olympics, which could actually be more beneficial since it is about a month before the Olympics. Which forces the team to come together much sooner.


----------



## Diable

The USA must have worn out one of the rims last night.The first game between Mexico and Venezuela is being delayed while a guy with a stepladder and a boxwrench replaces some broken bolts.The rim literally fell off while someone was pulling on the net it seems.

Now the rim is a half inch shy of 10 feet.LOL

Here are the standings going into the final day.Argentina and the USA are through to the semifinals.With wins Brazil and Canada would get into the semifinals also.I believe that point differential decides any ties which leads me to believe that Brazil is very safe so long as Uruguay doesn't beat them by something like thirty to forty points.In the event of a Puerto Rico win over Canada Puerto Rico would almost certainly get the tiebreaker for the semifinals.However it's also important to place fifth in order to get into the preOlympic qualifying tournament and Uruguay is in a lot of trouble even if they win because they are currently 22 points in the negative relative to Canada and over fifty points behind both PR and Brazil.
<TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=4 rowSpan=2>COMPARATIVE RANKING
(by game points & goal average)</TD><TD class=group colSpan=3 rowSpan=2>Points</TD><TD class=group rowSpan=2>Current Run</TD><TD class=group rowSpan=2>Last 2</TD><TD class=subGroupHead colSpan=2>Margin</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=subGroup>-5</TD><TD class=subGroup>+15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=first>#</TD><TD>Teams</TD><TD>GP</TD><TD>W-L</TD><TD>For</TD><TD>Agst</TD><TD>Diff</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD class=last> </TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=11>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first> 1.</TD><TD>USA</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6-0</TD><TD class=separated>700</TD><TD>465</TD><TD>235</TD><TD class=separated>2 wins</TD><TD class=separated>2-0</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>3-0</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first></TD><TD>ARG</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6-0</TD><TD class=separated>550</TD><TD>439</TD><TD>111</TD><TD class=separated>2 wins</TD><TD class=separated>2-0</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>2-0</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first> 3.</TD><TD>BRA</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD class=separated>510</TD><TD>528</TD><TD>-18</TD><TD class=separated>1 win</TD><TD class=separated>1-1</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>0-1</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first></TD><TD>CAN</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD class=separated>472</TD><TD>514</TD><TD>-42</TD><TD class=separated>1 win</TD><TD class=separated>1-1</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>1-1</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first> 5.</TD><TD>PUR</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD class=separated>510</TD><TD>524</TD><TD>-14</TD><TD class=separated>1 defeat</TD><TD class=separated>1-1</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>2-1</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first></TD><TD>URU</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD class=separated>488</TD><TD>552</TD><TD>-64</TD><TD class=separated>1 defeat</TD><TD class=separated>0-2</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>0-1</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first> 7.</TD><TD>MEX</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD class=separated>535</TD><TD>612</TD><TD>-77</TD><TD class=separated>3 defeats</TD><TD class=separated>0-2</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>0-2</TD></TR><TR class=highlight onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first></TD><TD>VEN</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD class=separated>431</TD><TD>562</TD><TD>-131</TD><TD class=separated>1 win</TD><TD class=separated>1-1</TD><TD class=separated>0-0</TD><TD class=last>0-2</TD></TR></TBODY><TFOOT><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=11>







</TD></TR><TR class=coloredSpacer><TD colSpan=11>







</TD></TR></TFOOT></TABLE><!--<tr class="tableSpacer"> <td colspan="3">







</td> </tr>-->


----------



## Diable

Brazil is up huge in the fourth quarter so Uruguay is going to finish 6th or 7th.Either way that is a dollar short and so I believe that Puerto Rico,Canada and Brazil are all guaranteed at least an invitation to the Pre Olympic tournament.If PR lost by a huge margin maybe they could run into the tiebreakers,but I'm not so sure that the tiebreakers aren't the point differential in only the games between whatever teams are tied so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Tooeasy

looky here, we finally got ourselves a good game. canada trailing PR by two with 15 seconds left.


----------



## Diable

Is the Brazil Argentina semifinal on saturday only going to be espn360?I can't find it elsewhere.It's on at 4PM.The schedeule shows it being replayed several times,but I don't see anything live


----------



## Diable

Brazil is up 43-35 at the half in the first semifinal.I can't find it on TV anywhere so I guess it's only on ESPN360 which timewarner apparently doesn't offer.

Of course Brazil was up 14 at half when they played Argentina in the second phase and they displayed incredibly poor shot selection in the second half and lost that game


----------



## Fede

i just want to say Luis Scola


----------



## Diable

Argentina 91-Brazil 80 Boxscore So Argentina advances to the gold medal game sunday.Scola shoots 10 of 14 for 27 points and 9 boards


----------



## Diable

Puerto Rico and Brazil will meet in the bronze medal game 4PM sunday on FSN.I believe that Nene was injured in the first quarter of today's semifinal and is probably out for this game.


----------



## Diable

That shot looked late to me,but so far the refs are counting it.Brazil looks pretty listless right now.It wouldn't be surprising if one or both teams were flat after playing nine or ten games in ten or eleven days.They leave the three on the board and it's 26-12 at the end of one.


----------



## Diable

It looks like this game is going to end up being decided by the bad call at the end of the first half.I can't understand how the refs could watch that on replay and not see that the ball was clearly in Ayuso's hand when time expired.PR wins with the help of a trey that shouldn't have counted.


----------

